
Study shows marijuana’s long-term effects on the brain - rubikscube
http://www.brainhealth.utdallas.edu/blog_page/study-shows-marijuanas-long-term-effects-on-the-brain
======
anonbanker
Clickbait headline. Study found no decline in brain power. Anecdotal: I've
been ingesting about 4g of cannabis a day for 12 years now. If anything, I've
seen my memory and cognitive abilities increase since I've begun.

~~~
unicornporn
4 g each day for 12 years? May I ask why?

~~~
anonbanker
* For Great Justice.

* to see if marijuana truly is a gateway drug.

* for anxiety/depression.

* to make going to work in the morning bearable.

* to make the ProjectM visualizer work better.

* to fight the effects of Alzheimer's Disease on the brain by increasing neuroplasticity.

------
elastine
From the article: "On average, the marijuana users who participated in the
study consumed the drug three times per day."

^ Of course there's a brain decline if you smoke it 3 times a day. That's
being perpetually high. If you drink alcohol heavily 3 times a day you'll also
decline pretty rapidly.

~~~
cthrowawayy
Except there isn't....

